# Condensation in my double glazing



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I noticed a couple of weeks ago there is a bit of misting due to some water getting into my large side window on my CI 656,

Its a double glazed unit and a search around on here earlier today led me to the plastic bungs in the top 2 corners to take them out and let the air circulate and the misting to dissappear.

All good reading, however, how do you get the bungs out?

I tried by hand, I tied with pliers and also tweezers but with no luck.

These bungs are circular, about 1 cm in diameter and have a plastic stem in the middle too.

Is there a knack to it? or is it a case of ruin them on the way out and replace with new or fabricate (bodge) something in their place?

Thanks for looking.

Ben


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a similar problem. Butchered the plugs getting them out and could not find replacements 
Eventually used the eraser rubbers from pencils, this has solved the problem and they are still in place 18 months later 
Hope this helps 
Roger


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bungs*

Hi

Same prob a few years ago and I did get one out, but it was absolutely ruined in the process. I suspect there is a knack to this.

Russell


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

been there done that  ,

usual remedy is some selotape over hole  , or if ypu get new bungs heat them up first to make them nore pliable 8O


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I found another post on here from last year with the same problem and I also searched in the caravan repairs section on ukcampsite.

Options so far included the selotape,plastic/rubber earing backs, some sort of bung from winemaking.

I have ordered something on ebay without a picture that might be correct.

Someone on ukcs advised that any good caravan store/dealer should stock them now too.

At the weekend I might get to Waudbys and/or o'learys


----------

